# "Readywheels.com" RIPOFF BEWARE!!!



## Flyeyes (Oct 8, 2007)

I recently placed an order with the joke of a company "ReadyWheels.com". I placed my order on 3/16/12, and they took my money for the payment out of the bank that same day. I never received any confirmation email from them as a receipt for the payment. I had to call them and request a receipt be sent to my email. Here's the kicker, they placed a Fedex tracking number in the receipt to make it appear as if they would be shipping the order for the wheels I attempted to purchase. I called multiple times to check status of the order and 8 times out of 10 my calls went straight to voicemail. With NO RESPONSE BACK FROM READYWHEELS. Then when I did get some one on the phone, they used the excuse that I was sent a tracking number and I needed to be patient. This is a scam that Readywheels used on me to attempt to get me to stop calling. They claimed my order had already been shipped and I just needed to wait. I kept checking the Fedex website as I did not trust Readywheels associates lies. Each time Fedex site status remained the same "Package not released for shipment".
I called again to request information as to when and why my order had not been shipped. I was then placed on hold by a Readywheels rep for 45 minutes, and then hung up on!!! It has now been six weeks and I am now having to go to my financial institution to begin efforts of getting my money back from this negligent irresponsible joke of a company.

The BBB (Better Business Bureau) rates this company with an "F" rating. The worst rating possible and have recorded multiple issues that are identical to this issue I'm experiencing. (Unfortunately I discovered these ratings and reports after I had placed my order with this company.)

I'm sorry I ever dealt with this EXTREMELY POOR EXCUSE FOR A COMPANY CALLED READYWHEELS.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

im sorry to hear your story. f---in scumbags. thanks for warning us about readywheels. i hope you get your money back...rickm.


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up warning.


----------

